# alternator question 95 F250



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I am thinking about upgrading my alternator because I still have the OEM one and am thinking that a bigger one might put less strain on the truck. Anyway, I am looking online and summit is telling me that the 7.3 diesel, 5.8/5.0 gas, and shockingly the 4.0 V6 all use the same alternator if I am upgrading to a 130 amp or higher unit. Is this true?

I am very curious because I have a ford explorer and I think I have a high amp alternator for that in all of my extra parts. It would be great if I could just use that one if they all fit. 

Thanks!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

My Old Windstar and my F-250 have the same 130 amp alternators.
I would bet it's true with yours. Ford tends to make parts and assemblies that can be used in multiple vehicles. You should upgrade the wire leading to the batteries to a larger size. The old external regulated alternators were the same in many Fords. The" Clocking" was the only thing different. You would just take the bolts holding the half's together and rotate the front part. To where it bolted up right. You could put starters from different engines side by side and they would be the same.An automotive electrical shop can rebuild your alternators too. For about $1.50 an amp. Look in the phone book. They may have plow pump motors too. My shop has them for $90 rebuilt vers $150 or more for new.


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

The pulleys are different but can be swapped. I have an Explorer alt in my F-250 7.3L for the time being.


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

I am going to inspect the alternators after work today.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

I cant remember, I have a 5.8 and a 7.3. I cant remember if they are different...

But I put 180 amp alternator on my 5.8 and love it! woohoo


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Keep in mind that an alternator puts out 1/3 of it's rating at idle. That's why you run out of power. You think you have 200 amps but you don't.


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

MickiRig1;1208783 said:


> Keep in mind that an alternator puts out 1/3 of it's rating at idle. That's why you run out of power. You think you have 200 amps but you don't.


A $25 overdrive pulley will fix that problem. I run one on my truck and have a spare alternator with the same pulley. They make a huge difference/


----------

